# club fees



## 9969hi (Jul 11, 2013)

I am already a US collection and club member. If I buy US collection points on ebay will I only have to pay the US collection fee per point or will Diamond try to have me pay additional US collection and club fees for the purchased points. I assume I will only be able to use the ebay points for the US collection and not at other Diamond properties or for cruises , rental cars etc?


----------



## artringwald (Jul 11, 2013)

You will pay the same fees/per point for the collection that the points are in. Points you purchase will not be part of the Club, so you will not pay any additional Club fees, but you will not be able to use those points outside the collection. If you want the purchased points in the Club, you'll have to negotiate with DRI and pay to get them added. They may require that you purchase more points from them to get the others added to the Club.


----------

